# Banners From U.A.E



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Well , i opened this thread beacuse i would like see some banner from uae up on the front page of the site. This page will show some banners that we are currently working on and completed once. This page is to encourage you guys to create your banners and show your creative art side here on this page. We would also be able to rate each others art work here. Remember the size has to be 709 x 79 pixels
well i hope to see some banners from you guy


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

well here's a current one i am working on
the trick is to get the main part in the middle with that 709x79 pixels
often the height is more and you end up cutting part of the building
and if you go less of the dimension, you'd have to start again
try it, its fun!!









this is a pic of deira


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Here another one i'm working on


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Like that last one alot
welcome to take any of my photos and edit them if you like


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

These are awesome , lots of potential for this thread , i know i have tons of photos i took from all over the UAE in my portable hard drive

lets see what i have , give me a while maybe and hour or so and i`ll see what i can come up with


----------

